# Brushless Gearing



## speedyrob (Feb 13, 2006)

Brushless Gearing

Can any body tell me what sort of gearing I should be using, for the following brushless system?

Details
Xray factory Kit
Sphere Esc
3 Star LRP Motor

Conditions

Inside
Slippery wooden floor


Thanks


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

if iwere running a 32/120 with a monster stock, whats a good starting point for a 4300 sys.?


----------



## rowdyrj (Jul 23, 2003)

left turner said:


> if iwere running a 32/120 with a monster stock, whats a good starting point for a 4300 sys.?



Without knowing what the drive line of the track strat with 120/29 or 30


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

go down? I figured i should go up. with the same gearing as i ran in stock ,i ran a pack through just practicing and the motor was stone cold when i finished.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Keep gearing up until you see about 150 degrees or so after a full run. The Novak's thermal around 190 - 200.
I had temp reading in the 160's and 170's with no trouble.


----------

